# General Business Category > Technology Forum >  New Apple Mac Pro

## IanF

Even if you aren't an Apple fan have a look at the new Apple Mac Pro I had to scroll through using the arrow keys. But wow that is impressive looking. I would hate to see the SA price when this is released.
 :Lttd:

----------


## Mangaliso

i THINK  the New Apple Mac Pro looks lame

----------


## HR Solutions

I think it is awesome  :Smile:

----------


## AndyD

Looks like it might double as a braai extractor fan.

----------


## irneb

Actually it looks like Apple is going down the same route as SGI did.
Indigo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SGI_IndigoIndy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SGI_IndyO2: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SGI_O2Octane: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SGI_Octane2Fuel: http://www.sgi.com/products/remarket...ions/fuel.htmlAnd now finally the Tezro: http://www.sgi.com/products/remarket...ons/tezro.html

Wonder if there's some design overlap between the 2 companies. SGI used to be the competition for NeXT which was bought out by Apple.

----------


## Chrisjan B

> Even if you aren't an Apple fan have a look at the new Apple Mac Pro I had to scroll through using the arrow keys. But wow that is impressive looking. I would hate to see the SA price when this is released.


Its perfectly shaped to fit in the trash!

----------


## IanF

I don't use apple computers but some of the stuff they come up with is great. The mac mini is also amazing to me. 
I just find the pricing too high.

----------


## HR Solutions

Yeeooww some of you guys really don't like Apple  :Smile:

----------


## Chrisjan B

THAT is an understatement!! 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Chrisjan B

Guilty! The judge has ruled against Apple in the ebook price fixing scandal

http://bit.ly/10MViH2

----------


## IanF

Reading this on my iPad 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## HR Solutions

> Reading this on my iPad


Me too  :Smile:

----------


## Chrisjan B

Reading this on my PC or Samsung Galaxy S3 mini or ASUS TF300TG tablet with dock.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Dave A

Gee - that Apple page linked to in the first post looks uninspiring when viewed via Internet Explorer.
I tried in Firefox and that sucked too.

Maybe the buzz only kicks in when viewed on an Apple  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## HR Solutions

Screenshot from my Apple I pad mini  :Smile:

----------


## AndyD

Wow, your Apple product can do screenshots......and there was me thinking you paid all that money just for the looks.  :Smile: 

I'd rather get my crotch waxed followed by a battery acid shiatsu massage that be seen dead with an Apple

----------


## Chrisjan B

I positively agree AndyD! 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300TG using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Chrisjan B

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300TG using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## AndyD

I use a phone that doesn't even have a colour screen, I usually buy them three at a time when they're on offer for less than a hundred bucks and they generally last about six months before they end up in the bin. 

Last year I stupidly started using an all singing all dancing Samsung galaxy phone they delivered for no apparent reason. I spent three days attempting to set it up and it was scrap in less than a week. Actually the screen lasted less than a day but I managed to keep using it till the weekend by which time it had structural damage which would have been classed in my industry as catastrophic failure. I posted it to JHB for 'repairs' but alas I was told it was unfixable. They must have felt sorry for me because they sent me a brand new one which is still in it's plastic wrapping in my office drawer right next to the blackberry from my previous upgrade also still in its plastic. I'm hoping to get an Apple phone next just to have some more variety in my office drawer but I'm worried the Apple packaging isn't going to meet the high bar that's already been set by the other two. Can you post a photo of the iphone box (preferrably with the cellophane still on) for me please so I can get a picture in my mind what it will look like when it's laying there next to the other phones. I'm already getting excited and looking forward to upgrade time.

----------

Dave A (11-Jul-13)

----------


## irneb

> I use a phone that doesn't even have a colour screen, I usually buy them three at a time when they're on offer for less than a hundred bucks and they generally last about six months before they end up in the bin.


Wow! You're rough on them aren't you? The worst phone I ever had (measured in its useful life) was a Nokia E65, and that lasted me a year! The best a Siemens ME45 - got it in 2001, still working (as my backup) - only issue is the new mini-Sim cards don't fit too well.

Aside from that, I'd advise never opening those boxes. It might be an investment - you know - as collectables 20 years from now!

----------


## irneb

> Maybe the buzz only kicks in when viewed on an Apple


Possibly! Same from my Galaxy Note 2

----------


## Dave A

Aaah - you have to click on the dots on the right hand side of the screen to make things happen - how obvious  :Slap: 

Clearly I'm not intuitive enough to be an Apple user.

----------


## Chrisjan B

> I use a phone that doesn't even have a colour screen, I usually buy them three at a time when they're on offer for less than a hundred bucks and they generally last about six months before they end up in the bin. 
> 
> Last year I stupidly started using an all singing all dancing Samsung galaxy phone they delivered for no apparent reason. I spent three days attempting to set it up and it was scrap in less than a week. Actually the screen lasted less than a day but I managed to keep using it till the weekend by which time it had structural damage which would have been classed in my industry as catastrophic failure. I posted it to JHB for 'repairs' but alas I was told it was unfixable. They must have felt sorry for me because they sent me a brand new one which is still in it's plastic wrapping in my office drawer right next to the blackberry from my previous upgrade also still in its plastic. I'm hoping to get an Apple phone next just to have some more variety in my office drawer but I'm worried the Apple packaging isn't going to meet the high bar that's already been set by the other two. Can you post a photo of the iphone box (preferrably with the cellophane still on) for me please so I can get a picture in my mind what it will look like when it's laying there next to the other phones. I'm already getting excited and looking forward to upgrade time.


Hi AndyD - would you like to swop the Samsung for my Nokia E63 - still in good condition?

----------


## adrianh

I are only use my apple when I go to Camps Bay and I are want to look like a cool surfer dude. Dem white apples go nice with my white hair and surfing speedo. 

They say;
An apple a day,
makes a cool dude like me look naughty and gay,
just the way I like it at Camps Bay,
because then I can sommer catch a boy or a girl for a l..

----------


## irneb

> Aaah - you have to click on the dots on the right hand side of the screen to make things happen - how obvious


Strangely whatever they're using on that page is a bit browser specific and/or uses some tech which I've disabled - it works if I view it through Chrome, but FF turns it into a dead (read non-dynamic) page.

Actually I just figured out what it was: In my FF I have AddBlock Plus installed - which stops most JS redirections and pop-ups. Seems to interfere with that site's JS too. If I turn off AB then it works fine on my FF.




> Clearly I'm not intuitive enough to be an Apple user.


Whaaaa haaa ha! Isn't Apple's usual thing that any non-techy guy should be able to use it without head-scratching?

It is a bit in-intuitive with that click-here to continue on the 1st page, but the swapping to a row of dots on the following pages! Shouldn't navigation buttons be consistent (at least)? Or even just consistent in their position?

----------

HR Solutions (15-Jul-13)

----------


## IanF

Still I would buy a reasonably priced PC like that. Would be interesting to see how the power supply works on that.

----------


## Dave A

> Whaaaa haaa ha! Isn't Apple's usual thing that any non-techy guy should be able to use it without head-scratching?
> 
> It is a bit in-intuitive with that click-here to continue on the 1st page, but the swapping to a row of dots on the following pages! Shouldn't navigation buttons be consistent (at least)? Or even just consistent in their position?


It's almost as sensible and intuitive as Windows 8 hiding their menus off all the edges of the screen.

Somebody's been putting stuff in their water and cookies, man. It's all dope  :Slayer:

----------


## irneb

Re: the web page's usage:
I think it's a sign of the UI design trends: https://medium.com/design-ux/eeb32a8931ac
It's as if Apple's trying their very damnedest to move away from their previous skeumorphism, even if it means they're missing the plot. This is exactly one sample of what that article refers to as design & style being 2 different things. Sure the style is minimalist flat (the new "in-thing"), but the design makes the usage less understandable / intuitive / effective. I.e. looks great, works bad. It happens when UI designers focus too much on UI (User Interface) and ignores UX (User Experience).

They made mistake #1 from here: http://uxmag.com/articles/the-five-w...-websites-make
Not focusing on the small interactions of their pages.

Not to only go on Apple's case all the time, we're only referring to their web page. And they're definitely not the only ones to have done such. And certainly not the worst.

As a historical anecdote: IBM (and actually MS) also had a little thing ... Ctrl+Alt+Del: http://mentalfloss.com/article/51674...trl-alt-delete
At least in that case the UI/UX design was never intended for users, and was intentionally made as difficult to use as possible (so it wouldn't be fired by accident). It's only MS who added it as a usage item, making it famous since it needed to be used so much  :Zyfingerdance:

----------


## jr1324

I like Apple stuffs...used to own a Mac pro but i lost it...

----------


## MANTTY

I HAVING PRO...... GOOD LAPTOP

----------


## HR Solutions

I R liking its stuffs too  :Wink:

----------


## Zesty App Services

The only thing I love about Apple is their iPhones, their Laptops are totally foreign to me!

----------

